# GT # 22 Los Angeles Lakers (13-8) @ Golden State Warriors (12-10) [12/14]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Odom [PF] R. Turiaf [C] A. Bynum



The Golden State Warriors




































[PG] B. Davis [SG] M. Ellis [SF]S. Jackson [PF] A. Harrington [C] A. Biedrins​




Team Leaders:​Lakers:​ Warriors:​*Kobe Bryant 27.1​Scoring​Baron Davis 23.1​ *
*Rebounds Andrew Bynum 9.6​Rebounds​Rebounds Andris Biedrins 10.1​*
*Assists Kobe Bryant 5.0​Assists:​Assists Baron Davis 8.6​ *
*Blocks Andrew Bynum 1.8​Blocks:​Blocks Andris Biedrins 1.6​*
*Steals Kobe Bryant 1.8​Steals:​Steals Baron Davis 2.3​*
*Andrew Bynum 58.1%​FG percentage:​Andris Biedrins 62.5​*
*Vladimir Radmanovic 41.8​3PT%​Al Harrington 41.6​*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So... Anyone else going to watch the game tonight...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ill be watching it. We need Bynum to go off on the Warriors "big men". If he can give us some production down low and we can slow the pace of the game down we can win this one. The Warriors are gonna come out looking for some revenge though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Ill be watching it. We need Bynum to go off on the Warriors "big men". If he can give us some production down low and we can slow the pace of the game down we can win this one. The Warriors are gonna come out looking for some revenge though.


Totally.

After last nights win.. Which was a physical battle to say the least you know the Lakers are going to be a bit tired from the flight and back to back.

So our running game wont as good as the Warriors, but if Bynum can rack up a 20/10.. The Warriors have no chance.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I smell a blowout brewing... _just not for us_


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I believe this will be our finest moment good sir


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I smell a blowout brewing... _just not for us_


I hate to say I agree with you...

Lakers have a very realistic chance of winning ten straight right now.

Tonight in my opinion would be the most difficult game of the remaining six.

But after last night, I just don't think the energy levels needed will be there...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just turned it on... Did I see Bynum has 5 rebounds already...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Christ Luke sucks *** now! He cant hit a shot to save his life this year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL the Kobe sucks chants are funny.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit Kobe!! Get the ****ing ball in to Bynum!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke misses a layup and Bynum cleans up the mess!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum getting the job done!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got to Love Bynums activity. He looks like he is still pissed about last night.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum has like 7 rebounds already!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like Kobe going to the rack... But is there really a need to do it like this? 2 TO's, and then two horrible shot attempts. He was lucky to make the one...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe is turning the ball over too much tonight!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ariza with the steal and Farmar with the 3!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I just love how kobe is getting assaulted when he drives the lane and is getting no calls.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum with 10 reb in the 1st qtr!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Warriors are totally bailing out Kobe right now with fouling him. Three times now Kobe has put himself in sticky situations, and they foul him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> I just love how kobe is getting assaulted when he drives the lane and is getting no calls.


Dude...its Oakland...everyone gets assaulted..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great 1st guys! Our D is what gave us the lead in the game and Bynum is handling business down low. We need to cut the turnovers(Kobe).


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum 10 rebounds in the 1Q...........................................


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ronnie misses the shot but gets back to block the layup attempt!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

HOT...

but luke is still cold as usual. no shooting touch (last year was a fluke, i claimed it long ago).


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum is a ****ing beast.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hell of a job by the reserves!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah phil's giving most of our starters a good 6 minutes worth of rest.. awesome stuff.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We have to extend this lead up to at least 15 by half cuz i can feel a GS run coming..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DUDE! Even Luke's fts look off!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum and1


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Slow ****ing Down!

I love Andrew!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo lamar and luke shouldn't get more than 5 shots from 10 feet out per game. lamar is a horrible shooting touch, he can hardly make free throws.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

AAAAHHHH!!! 

Bynum!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just like the Suns you cant sleep on this team with only a ten point lead.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fish having a sold game


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit! Were only up 7 at half! We really need to go in to Bynum more in the 2nd half. Damn post entry passes are soooo ****ing integral!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Is there a reason why Mihm isnt playing. Hes hasnt even been on the floor at all the last couple of games.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

There goes our lead...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KObe damnit wtf are you doing???


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe is shooting horribly tonight!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is the wrong freaking pace


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our Defense needs to tighten up !


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

5 fouls on Baron. we need to take advantage!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit Kobe!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is killing me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

4-16 for Kobe!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel needs to get his *** up and tell Kobe to stop chucking!! 

:azdaja:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Get the damn ball to Bynum down low!! Odom get your *** in the post as well!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Damn It


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

D up god damnit!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Slow the ****ing pace down! Dump the ball in to Bynum!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Between Kobe and Puke, I don't know who is sucking worse right now.

Right as I typed that, Kobe scored and got fouled.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nicely Done Lamar


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar gives us the 2 point lead to go into the 4th. We need to tighten up on D and slow it down on O!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WOW.. That Dunk was SICK


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****... what a fantastic way to start the quarter


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Monta is killing us!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i like our energy level this game, much better than the last.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Monta is killing us!!


Vlade is killing us!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sasha wtf are you doing?!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Vlade is killing us!


Speaking of Vlade... Ugh.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God Farmar is so good.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WTF Is that you ****ing idiot. Go attack your own god damn team mate


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God I hate tight games


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe hurt his groin.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fish with the BIG STEAL!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cris said:


> BAHAHAHAHA


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good to see Phil is going small, leaving our best player tonight on the bench. Not to mention our best defender in the paint on the bench...

Just so guys like Jackson can lay it up easy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kick that ***** out of the game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damnit... Kobe stop shooting


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum is a ****ing beastly man beast!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum is rocking his war face tonight!
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/morte89/warface1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good old Jackson... Falls for the pump fake every game. 

We can always count on him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dude S. Jackson looked like he was about to murder someone.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

stephen jackson looks like something exploded in his face, and his nose just ended up like that.. honestly. 

but yeah, looks like kobe is going to miss a few games now. oh well, maybe some more playing time for critt


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> stephen jackson looks like something exploded in his face, and his nose just ended up like that.. honestly.
> 
> but yeah, looks like kobe is going to miss a few games now. oh well, maybe some more playing time for critt


You mean like someone "spreaded their load" in his face


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! Fish hit these!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

interesting foul given to derek fisher on al harrington...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** you Baron Davis!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

nice pull diddy


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol ouch, that hurts..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar Odom has to be the most pathetic crunch time player Ive ever seen.

And Phil not calling a time out.. Was a mistake.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Has this team won 5 straight since Shaq left?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing Lamar!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom had a chance again.. And he got stripped. AHAHAHA


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****. Why didnt we attack Baron to foul him out???


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this game hurts. we had control for 90% of the game, until the end. makes me want to cry. too bad kobe got injured, we might be screwed now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> ****. Why didnt we attack Baron to foul him out???


Because Phil Jackson refuses to call time outs when we need them.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> this game hurts. we had control for 90% of the game, until the end. makes me want to cry. too bad kobe got injured, we might be screwed now.


If he plays like he did tonight again, it wont be much of a loss.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

guys forget about the loss. the real concern right now is kobe.


----------



## Postmortem (Apr 2, 2006)

Chuck, chuck, chuck, chuck, chuck.

Kobe pisses me off.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

This ****ing hurts. We should have won this game. I hope Kobe is okay. Damm Baron Davis. We played good, this was just a real tough road game. Now we'll just have to go back home and take it out the Clippers. ****ing Lamar


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We ****ing gave them this win!! ****ing bull****!! Baron picks up his ****ing 5th foul in the middle of the third and we dont attack him?? Then the dude comes back and stick like 5635654636152354 daggers in our hearts! I dont think we threw it to Bynum at all in the 4th!! Christ we have no one on this team that can make a God damn post entry pass!!! Kobe chucking away all game!! Luke Walton is a piece of trash!! Just a horrible game!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> This ****ing hurts. We should have won this game. I hope Kobe is okay. Damm Baron Davis. We played good, this was just a real tough road game. Now we'll just have to go back home and take it out the Clippers. ****ing Lamar


Kobe and Odom sucked tonight but at least kobe was trying. i forgot odom was playing until his missed free throw.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar is simply just a stat stuffer. He has no presence on the court. Farmar left mroe of a stamp on this game than Lamar did.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I just don't get Phil. I don't understand why he doesn't actively coach in these situations. We have a young team, not the Bulls dynasty, but a team of young guys that need to be mentored in these situations, especially if Kobe is hurt on the bench.

Not only did Phil let Bynum rot on the bench way to long, he never utilized the size mismatch Bynum presented. 8-10, and most of his touches came from cleaning up Lamar and Kobe's bricks. He should have shot the ball 20 times tonight. Instead Kobe goes 6 of 23, in some of the worst bricking and forced shots of the season... And Odom although better, not by much shoots 8 of 20.. 

Until this team has a coach that enforces mismatches, be that Bynum or anyone.. And exploits the hot hand, we will never see a consistency.


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

forget about Odom, he's always being soft at crunch time. I am phuking pissed at luke walton. What the hell is he doing hide from every play while barron davis got 5 fouls and guarding him?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I just had a couple of shots of cuban rum and ive calmed down. Bynum for POTG. Lets just forget this one and start another winning streak. We can conceivably win the next 5. Lets hope Kobe is alright.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Another game we should have won...but lost. Baron Davis and Stephen Jackson are jus thugs...


We lose game we should win and win games we should lose...why?


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> ****. Why didnt we attack Baron to foul him out???


That's what i was asking the same thing. He got 5 fouls since 3rd quarter and when he got in at the fourth quarter and guard Luke, luke was hiding at the corner and didn't do anything, didn't even try to post up. siet i am pissed


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> ****. Why didnt we attack Baron to foul him out???


My brother just called....ticked off...asking the same thing. Its like Kobe got hurt and the whole team got a case of the stupids.

Ah well.


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

Luke walton since his contract of this summer. He just flat out sucks. Too much acting career and his restaurant instead of practice and get ready to show he earns the contract


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

xoai said:


> Luke walton since his contract of this summer. He just flat out sucks. Too much acting career and his restaurant instead of practice and get ready to show he earns the contract


You said it


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Lamar odom............


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

How I wish the Lakers would have kept Caron and traded away Lamar, another disappointing performance by Odom.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> How I wish the Lakers would have kept Caron and traded away Lamar, another disappointing performance by Odom.


I fell asleep and missed the second half. However, Odom had 18/15/5. How is that disappointing??? Did I miss something???


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> I fell asleep and missed the second half. However, Odom had 18/15/5. How is that disappointing??? Did I miss something???


He followed your foot step on late fourth quarter...... he went to sleep as well


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

I watched the game last night. Baron Davis was absolutely phenomenal. Im impressed with Bynum too. The kid has all the skills to make it big in this league.


I was just wondering a few things here. Who come Barnes was not ejected last night? And whats with Phil leaving Kobe for the game? He was obviously injured. And Why not feed Bynum? Kobe was shooting horribly last night.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> I fell asleep and missed the second half. However, Odom had 18/15/5. How is that disappointing??? Did I miss something???


Odom's stats appear too look good, but as far as crunch time goes, he doesn't assert himself enough when the game is on the line. When Kobe sat out the last few minutes of the fourth quarter, Lamar should have taken over, but he didn't, which was disappointing to me, no matter how good his stats are.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The announcer said in fourth qtr after Kobe injured himself he saw Kobe go to Lamar tap him on the chest and asked him to take up the load in the 4th because he was injured. Lamar's stats look good but he choked when we needed him the most.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/playerbreakingnews.asp?sport=NBA&id=430&line=89242&spln=1

So i guess Kobe has a slight tear in his left quadricep. Hes still gonna play against the Clippers though.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think Odom choked. I know the annoucers thought Kobe told Odom to take over, but Kobe is the one who was clanking everything at the end.

Odom did have the one turnover towards the end, but overall I thought he played well.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I don't think Odom choked. I know *the annoucers thought Kobe told Odom to take over,* but Kobe is the one who was clanking everything at the end.
> 
> Odom did have the one turnover towards the end, but overall I thought he played well.


Agreed on all points.


----------

